# Free Book Finds (September 2012) - Please, No Self Promotion!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your free* book finds here.

Click here for the August 2012 thread.

This thread is for members to post your Free book finds, no self-promotion please. And please do not link through other sites: use KindleBoards affiliate links (link-maker above) or generic Amazon links. 

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. And you may list your temporarily free books in our Links to Free Books thread. Thanks!

Tip: typing in the title in addition to including the cover helps when doing searches!

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps members who use the "new post" indicator or who have subscribed to the thread. Thanks for your cooperation!

Ann & Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderators

**buyer beware: though books are free when posted here, prices on Amazon can change without warning so be sure to look before you click!
**international members: these books are free in the US, but may not be free in your country. Again, be sure to look before you click*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

They've been listed before, but the first in Dana Stabenow's 3 series are still free.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Artemis Fowl Book 1 is free at the moment...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw the latest free book from Warren Adler's website. *The War of the Roses*. From his website only, not Amazon - get the Kindle or ePub version, or both.

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

"This is the book that inspired one of the most famous movies about divorce ever produced. The movie is shown somewhere in the world every week, and the book has been translated in almost every language on the planet. "War of the Roses" tells the story of Oliver and Barbara Rose, who thought they had a perfect marriage, only to discover that their relationship was barely skin deep. The war they wage against each other eventually descends into brutality and madness as they destroy each other's most prized possessions and spiral into chaos. The global impact of both the book and the movie has brought the phrase "The War of the Roses" into the accepted jargon describing the terrible hatred and cruelty engendered in divorce proceedings.

A Major Motion Picture starring Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turner released by Twentieth Century Fox."


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

It's been free before, it's free again - *Invisible* by Lorena McCourtney. Christian cozy mystery.


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

The sequel to Blood Orchids by Toby Neal is free through Monday September 3rd. Torch Ginger by Toby Neal http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008KUCI3O/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Bone Deep by Bonnie Dee - romance. This was free a few months back and is set just after WWII.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Romance - Shut Up and Kiss Me by Christie Craig. This has been free since August. I've read another book of hers and it was funny and cute.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Everyone must be soooo excited about the new Kindles that they're not checking. So, I found this but it may have been posted already.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:


sci-fi​


----------



## Lisa Lim (Mar 16, 2011)

Christmas is only months away . . .


----------



## With1l (May 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/License-Thrill-romantic-mystery-ebook/dp/B0064I72LC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1345833071&sr=8-1&keywords=license+to+thrill







http://www.amazon.com/Spia-Family-Presses-Olive-ebook/dp/B0090LHP2G/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345859650&sr=1-1&keywords=the+spia+family+presses+on







http://www.amazon.com/Under-the-Covers-ebook/dp/B006CWI9R6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1345836235&sr=1-1&keywords=under+the+covers







http://www.amazon.com/Love-Birds-Animals-Series-ebook/dp/B0099S7AZC/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1347479924&sr=1-1&keywords=love+birds+mccray







http://www.amazon.com/Roll-Dice-Vegas-Series-ebook/dp/B00925VCF6/ref=pd_zg_rss_tf_kstore_157317011_2


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today, this ebook has an average of 4.8 out of 5 stars and 120 reviews:


Don't Let Me Go

contemporary/
literary fiction​


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Current book from Warren Adler - free only on his website, NOT from Amazon.

http://www.warrenadler.com/giveaway

*The Housewife Blues*
"A small town girl from the Midwest is carried away by her "Prince Charming" to the super-charged canyons of modern New York City. Warned by her uptight advertising executive husband to beware of strangers, the newlywed cannot repress her small town upbringing and instinctive innocence. She eventually befriends many of the offbeat and quirky tenants in her apartment building and enters into their complicated and sometimes tragic lives. Her journey of self-discovery from naiveté through disenchantment and eventual wisdom makes for a suspenseful story of a young woman's inner turmoil and how culture shock can impact on deeply held values."


----------



## DCP (Mar 5, 2012)

Here is a great little Halloween recipe book Freebooksy says it will be free from 9/24-9/28 looks like some cool recipes for all those Halloween parties.

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Recipes-Creepy-Adults-ebook/dp/B0099WMTMC/


----------



## romlover99 (Sep 28, 2012)

Donna Alward's HIRED BY THE COWBOY is free now - lovely book!

http://www.amazon.com/Hired-by-the-Cowboy-ebook/dp/B008NBWKRO/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348828839&sr=1-1&keywords=hired+by+the+cowboy

Wanted: one contract bride!

Alexis Grayson is good at looking after herself-she's been doing it all her life. So what if she's alone and pregnant? She'll cope! But gorgeous cowboy Connor Madsen seems determined to take care of her. And Alexis can help him-he needs a temporary wife; she needs somewhere to live until the baby's born. A short-term marriage will solve all their difficulties!

As Alexis gets to know the courageous, honorable Connor, she realizes that she might have made the biggest mistake of her life. Because all this wife-for-hire wants is a marriage for real!


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 28, 2012)

Liz Fielding's WILD JUSTICE is free right now. It's part of her Beaumont Brides trilogy. I've read all three and they're great.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004T5WH6C/ref=as_li_tf_til?tag=lizfiel-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B004T5WH6C&adid=08F7GBXM2WR3AMM1SBE3&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Flizfielding.blogspot.co.uk%2F


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Free today:


horror/thriller​


----------

